# some words easy to get confused



## ansel

can you give me some words that frequently appear in the daily conversation which sound same as some other words after adding to an aticle.  or some words having similar pronunciation. thank you very much


----------



## Tatzingo

ansel said:
			
		

> can you give me some words that frequently appear in the daily conversation which sound same as some other words after adding to an aticle.  or some words having similar pronunciation. thank you very much



Hi,

In French or in English? And can you be a little more specific?

Tatz.


----------



## emma42

Are you asking for a list of homophones, ansel?  I don't know whether we are allowed to do that.  Perhaps there is a list already.  The mods will know.


----------



## la reine victoria

ansel said:
			
		

> can you give me some words that frequently appear in the daily conversation which sound same as some other words after adding to an aticle. or some words having similar pronunciation. thank you very much


 

Hello Ansel,

You will find this site very helpful.


Regards,
LRV


----------



## ansel

sorry,
 in french
for example, l'obstacle and another word's orignal formwhich sounds similar or same


----------



## Gardefeu

Similar to l_'obstacle_? Je sèche...


----------



## emma42

Do you mean like "aller" and "allé" and "une allée"?  Homophones?


----------



## Lezert

do you mean something like "l'avis" and "la vie"?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Ne jamais jouer en aube au football, car l'aube se tacle !!


----------



## ansel

what Lezert said is what i want to ask.
just like this kind of words, do you guys have any?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

"Après avoir labouré, les Auvergnats dansent la Bourrée"
"avoir de la tension requiert toute l'attention" ??


----------



## Gardefeu

The link provided by la reine Victoria seems to answer your query perfectly.


----------



## Clayjar

This site lists a variety of French Homophones:
http://french.about.com/od/vocabulary/a/homophones.htm


----------



## la reine victoria

* Le ver vert va vers le verre.*  





LRV


----------



## Gardefeu

Carnesecchi,
Bravo pour avoir trouvé un homonyme à obstacle!


----------



## Tatzingo

Lezert said:
			
		

> do you mean something like "l'avis" and "la vie"?



Or perhaps;

Etoile - et toi - les toits - trois?

peu - peut - peur - peux 

Dit - dix - dis 

???

Tatz.


----------



## Gardefeu

What about this one:
_Le mur murant Paris rend Paris murmurant_... (et c'est un alexandrin!)


----------



## Lezert

les toiles / l'étoile
l'ivraie / livrer
la faire / l'affaire
l'appel / la pelle

there is plenty...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Merci Gardefeu!!

le plus maigre parmi les trois mousquetaires est d'Artagnan, l'étroit mousquetaire.

je vais l'arranger dans la rangée


----------



## ansel

excellent job!! come on guys, bring up more, i will write down all of them!!!!!


----------



## Gardefeu

Of course, there are the holorime verses, but there we get more into the realm of puns and literary games. Just one, for the beauty of it:

_Dans ces meubles laqués, rideaux et dais moroses,
Danse, aime, bleu laquais! Ris d'oser des mots roses!

_Sublime, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Clayjar

Wow Gardefeu! I'm very impressed!


----------



## Gardefeu

Eh, c'est pas de moi! C'est de Charles Cros (le poète du hareng saur et l'inventeur du phonographe  )


----------



## la reine victoria

Les mûres sur le mur sont mûres.





LRV


----------



## geve

Holorimes, vous avez dit holorimes ? Just my cup of tea  
See also this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=130484 (with attempts at bilingual holorimes!)

"l'étroit mousquetaire", j'adore  
ça ressemble un peu à ces blagues "on ne dit pas... on dit..."
Par exemple: _On ne dit pas "n'importe quoi". On dit "que porte la personne de petite taille ?"  _


----------



## emma42

J'aime ça, LRV.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Les mûres sur le mur sont mûres.


 
et murmurent dans leur armure d'épines


----------



## se16teddy

Il etait une fois une vendeuse de foie qui vendait du foie dans la ville de Foix.  Elle se dit, 'Ma foi! Je ne vendrai plus de foie dans la ville de Foix car il fait trop froid.'


----------



## Lezert

De Bobby Lapointe ( Jockey,C'est pas mauvais)

"Ah ! Cornebleu, dit l'amiral,
Si j'pars en mer mon amie râle.
En ce cas resterai-je au quai ?"

Et il en a fait beaucoup d'autres de ce genre


----------

